# LA Galaxy Girls Development Academy to Host ID Opportunity



## LASTMAN14 (Jan 15, 2019)

On January 28th LA Galaxy Girls DA will host tryouts for the girls 06/U14 age group. 

If interested please use the link provided to register.

https://www.lagalaxy.com/post/2019/01/14/la-galaxy-girls-academy-host-identification-session-january-28

Tryouts will be held at Dignity Health Sports Park (formerly Stub Hub) on field 7 from 6:00 to 8:00.


----------



## PLSAP (Jan 15, 2019)

Is this where the entire club practices? My bad, haven't been keeping up with the DA scene, I know it's been mentioned before but I don't really care to look through the thread that far back


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jan 16, 2019)

PLSAP said:


> Is this where the entire club practices? My bad, haven't been keeping up with the DA scene, I know it's been mentioned before but I don't really care to look through the thread that far back


Pretty sure just the DA teams practice there.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jan 16, 2019)

PLSAP said:


> Is this where the entire club practices? My bad, haven't been keeping up with the DA scene, I know it's been mentioned before but I don't really care to look through the thread that far back


Yes as K4L stated field 7 is the girls field.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jan 24, 2019)

Bump.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jan 24, 2019)

Picture of the facility to help navigate yourself to field #7.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jan 27, 2019)

Bump.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jun 23, 2019)

There will be a second ID opportunity on July 2.
https://www.lagalaxy.com/post/2019/06/17/la-galaxy-girls-academy-host-identification-session-tuesday-july-2


----------



## Runaround (Jun 25, 2019)

Who will be coaching the DA teams in the 2019-20 season?


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jun 30, 2019)

Runaround said:


> Who will be coaching the DA teams in the 2019-20 season?


There is a revamping on the boys side and there is discussion that their new leadership could possibly oversee the girls as well.  This may also include coaching additions.


----------

